# Where To Download Acer Screensaver?



## lil_nudistgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

When I first got my laptop, it had a screensaver, but now that I got a new hard drive, it's gone. Where can I get it again?


----------



## Ramodkk (Nov 17, 2007)

Google for Acer Screensavers, you'll find something.

BTW: you're in a posting spree!! haha jk


----------



## lil_nudistgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

I've already tryed that, no luck.


----------



## tlarkin (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't really use screen savers, but I get wallpapers from here

http://interfacelift.com/


----------

